# anyone used "Tagless Threads"?? im extremely interested



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

i was going through thier site, and it seems they do everything that i want to be done.. im just beginning in this business, and i wanted to know if anyone here has purchased from them, and what was your views on them... or is there another site that offers similar services for cheaper?

tagless screenprinting care directions.. bagging and folding. tag removal, ect.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are a sponsor here, so I would feel safer using them than someone else I didn't know. After all, if you're not happy, one post by you here and 100,000 of their most potential customers will know about it.

If all you need is tag printing and bagging, you may want to check local first with your own screen printer. Removing tags is no big deal

YouTube - Removing Labels from Shirts 

And anyone really can screen tags, fold and bag.

But if you need some of the other unique services they offer, I would give it a shot.

When you talk to them, identify yourself as a forum member. They offer discounts.


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

thank you very much.. i was beginning to think this question would get ZERO replys... and thank you for the heads up on the discount..


----------



## Jeremy550 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting that youtube vid i didnt realize how easy it was to get the tags off


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

yea, but those were special tags..lol.. i went home and attempted the same thing, and i didnt get a "clean" finish like it was depicted in the video. i still had unremovable leftover tag that was still sown into the shirt


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

FreshKoast said:


> yea, but those were special tags..lol.. i went home and attempted the same thing, and i didnt get a "clean" finish like it was depicted in the video. i still had unremovable leftover tag that was still sown into the shirt


Did you notice that she was not cutting the label all the way through? She left just a few strands uncut, and then pulled. Most if not all of the label will follow. I have tried it on all kinds of labels and it always seems to work.

It's ok if part of the label remains in the neck tape. No one sees it anyway.


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

yea i tried it on about 5 shirts, they were white tees with black tags.. and the ugly remnaints of the black tag were still visibile.. but maybe it just bothered me, becuase im a stickler for perfection.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Keep practicing, you'll get the hang of it.  There will be no visible remnants once you get your method down.


----------

